# Tip up Grease question



## FishinHardWater (Jan 16, 2009)

greased my tip ups today, they were getting stiff and starting to freeze up when i was using them (water in the shaft i guess?)... i used quicksilver 2-4-D marine lube. *is this okay to use on tip ups?*


----------



## treboryenaws (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm sure it will be fine. I typically use any lithium based lube. The idea is to find a "low temp" lube, but I've never seen a specific product for it in a sporting goods store (that would make too much sense)

Bob


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's a good product from HT called Blu-Lube that works very well:

http://www.peterson-outdoors.com/Blu-Lube.htm

I believe Frabil also has a product called sub-zero.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FishinHardWater (Jan 16, 2009)

FishinHardWater said:


> greased my tip ups today, they were getting stiff and starting to freeze up when i was using them (water in the shaft i guess?)... i used quicksilver 2-4-D marine lube. *is this okay to use on tip ups?*


i meant 2-4-C, not 2-4-D.. thanks for the replys guys, if this grease dosent work ill try out the others


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

I use Frabil sub zero and I love it. But I had to order it from Cabelas. I didn't find anywhere local I could buy it


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

There was a Mil spec grease we used when I was in the Navy that was rated for marine(water) and extreme low temps....I wish I could find some of that..it was perfect.


----------



## FishinHardWater (Jan 16, 2009)

i tried out the tip ups today, they worked fine with the quicksilver 2-4-c grease.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

i used regular penn reel lube .its a very light grease oil combo. works fine lasts a long time. had some in the basement. they used to include some with every old penn reel. also used it to lube up my quantum micro closed face ice reels.


----------



## FishinHardWater (Jan 16, 2009)

update: the grease i used dosent work in cold temps. the tip ups spin well in the house with no resistance, but will not spin freeley out in the cold. although water dosent get in it, and it dosent freeze up, it gets stiff enough where it wont spin freely! guess i have to get the right stuff!


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

I use the old time wood tipups. Never once had a problem in 15 years. And yes I have been using the same tip ups for 15 yrs. They were my grandpas, so they have been used for many, many years before that. The new tip ups cant touch'em. Cant beat the old tried and true.


----------



## FishinHardWater (Jan 16, 2009)

Clinch said:


> I use the old time wood tipups. Never once had a problem in 15 years. And yes I have been using the same tip ups for 15 yrs. They were my grandpas, so they have been used for many, many years before that. The new tip ups cant touch'em. Cant beat the old tried and true.


 if your talking about the stick type, like the ones in my avatar, yes i like mine too, its what i have been using this year, because my other ones need the right grease... ya gotta love the stick type! no maintentence, and you dont have to bend over so far to pick them up to check the bait :lol:


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

I hear you, I dont know why they even changed them. I would reccomend to anyone to use the old style over the new any day.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hit'em with a couple, three drops of Quatum Hot Sauce


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

anyone else had the freeze up problem with these? Lost four rigs due to break offs when they froze up on me last year. My buddy lost one this year too, don't know why but they seem to get water in them and freeze.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Look at some of this stuff. It's spray on white lithium. I've never tried it, but from the advertisemnt it sounds pretty good for cold weather applications.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Wouldn't these oils get in the water and scare fish away?

I use the Frabil multi species and the old wooden ones, they all freeze up. Although I much prefer the cheap old wooden ones over any I've had. Mainly because they actually catch fish.


----------



## hunter62 (Oct 20, 2006)

I also use the blu-lube. Have had no problems with my Beaver Dam tip ups since I took them apart and relubed them.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Roosevelt said:


> Wouldn't these oils get in the water and scare fish away?


These are mainly grease, non water soluble and stay put.


----------



## FishinHardWater (Jan 16, 2009)

hunter62 - if you can find blue lube somewhere please let me know! i have been looking for that stuff for awhile now and cant find it, not even on the internet. i heard they dont make it anymore. 


i just bought some frabill subzero that i found in a local shop. hopefully it works im gonna try it out today


----------



## huntsaver (Sep 12, 2006)

I just bought the frabill lube for $5 at Dunham's. Lubed up all my tip-ups and have never spun so well!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Burksee said:


> Hit'em with a couple, three drops of Quatum Hot Sauce


----------

